# help with mortice lock jig



## ciscoeuk (1 Oct 2009)

hi all 

i need help or pointing to a plan for a mortice lock jig that does not use bushes, that uses a stop block system and can be made from scap wood from around the shop

i have a new door i have made, and the lock is ready for fitting, the door is not fited yet, 

i want to use the router for neatness, i have no bushes, i would like to build a jig that uses stop block system and can be used on differrent size lock and doors

any and all help would be great, photos would be nice

all the best


----------



## clewlowm (1 Oct 2009)

you could have chopped the lock out by the time you faffed about with a jig. jigs are good for multiple locks, 1 lock only though? just chop it out


----------



## wizer (1 Oct 2009)

Or at very least just clamp a block of wood at each end as stops and hog out the majority of the waste. Clean up with chisels.


----------



## ciscoeuk (1 Oct 2009)

wizer":3n9w7ijt said:


> Or at very least just clamp a block of wood at each end as stops and hog out the majority of the waste. Clean up with chisels.



thanks, wizer, thats a quick & easy way i will have practice that one, as the door is a one shot deal which i can not afford to screw up

all the best


----------



## ciscoeuk (1 Oct 2009)

clewlowm":2p0g82ld said:


> you could have chopped the lock out by the time you faffed about with a jig. jigs are good for multiple locks, 1 lock only though? just chop it out



i have several other doors to make anyway i like making jigs, once you got you never without it, trying to keep it simple

ric


----------



## clewlowm (1 Oct 2009)

then you are limited to one type of lock, unless you make multiple jigs. then it would be easier to buy a proper lock jig from trend.


----------



## ciscoeuk (1 Oct 2009)

clewlowm":30vwm70u said:


> then you are limited to one type of lock, unless you make multiple jigs. then it would be easier to buy a proper lock jig from trend.



would love to buya a lock jig, but i am broke and out of work again 4th time this year,


----------



## Setch (2 Oct 2009)

If you're doing a few doors, buy the morticing jig for your power drill made by souber tools - it is a breeze to mortice a door once it's hung, and at a little over £120 it's very good value, assuming you actually fit locks regularly.

The trend jig may be cheaper, but you'll need kitchen fitters bits and extension collets to get a deep enough mortice for most locks, and even that might not be able to do a 3" mortice.

Hell, if you plan in advance you could cut the mortices into the stiles on the mortiser before assembly, and then just chop in the foreend with a simple 3/4" template and a template bit.


----------



## ciscoeuk (2 Oct 2009)

Setch":123qxohe said:


> If you're doing a few doors, buy the morticing jig for your power drill made by souber tools - it is a breeze to mortice a door once it's hung, and at a little over £120 it's very good value, assuming you actually fit locks regularly.
> 
> The trend jig may be cheaper, but you'll need kitchen fitters bits and extension collets to get a deep enough mortice for most locks, and even that might not be able to do a 3" mortice.
> 
> Hell, if you plan in advance you could cut the mortices into the stiles on the mortiser before assembly, and then just chop in the foreend with a simple 3/4" template and a template bit.



thanks i will try to the precut job on the next door i make, i have kitchen bits @63mm but no extention at present, but looking as i only have WORX 1/2" 1500 watt router


----------



## FatFreddysCat (2 Oct 2009)

Setch":35naz0w1 said:


> The trend jig may be cheaper, but you'll need kitchen fitters bits and extension collets to get a deep enough mortice for most locks, and even that might not be able to do a 3" mortice.


Actually you need extra long deep pocket (12mm diameter not 1/2in like kitchen jig cutters) cutters like these and they'll only do about 70mm depth - the rest you have to clean-out with an auger and chisel. You don't use collet extenders at all (they'd be bloomin dangerous hand held in any case). That may seem like a faff but for batches of doors it's cleaner and less prone to splitting than any other technique I know. There's also the advantage of being able to get a consistent depth of recess for the face place without any crumbling. Have to agree with others, though, for a one off not worth the effort


----------



## ciscoeuk (2 Oct 2009)

FatFreddysCat":1chnk1k1 said:


> Setch":1chnk1k1 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually you need extra long deep pocket (12mm diameter not 1/2in like kitchen jig cutters) cutters like these and they'll only do about 70mm depth - the rest you have to clean-out with an auger and chisel. You don't use collet extenders at all (they'd be bloomin dangerous hand held in any case). That may seem like a faff but for batches of doors it's cleaner and less prone to splitting than any other technique I know. There's also the advantage of being able to get a consistent depth of recess for the face place without any crumbling. Have to agree with others, though, for a one off not worth the effort



i will be purchase the 70 mm bit at a later date for the other doors, i think i going to use 63 mm and a chisel to finish the last 3 mm, 

i will just have to take my time and be ver careful not to split the doug fir frame

thanks

ric


----------



## jhwbigley (3 Oct 2009)

most of the time when i'm fitting sash locks i just drill out the waste with a forsner bit and chisel the rest out, i only use my router(with a side fence) for the face plate of the lock. the last external doors i fitted where engineered hardwood, i started at 8 and my painter was priming them at 10. i don't even bother using a jig for hinges, just router again with side fence.

Simples

John-Henry


----------



## ciscoeuk (3 Oct 2009)

jhwbigley":2gw1i4jz said:


> most of the time when i'm fitting sash locks i just drill out the waste with a forsner bit and chisel the rest out, i only use my router(with a side fence) for the face plate of the lock. the last external doors i fitted where engineered hardwood, i started at 8 and my painter was priming them at 10. i don't even bother using a jig for hinges, just router again with side fence.
> 
> Simples
> 
> John-Henry



i haven't done lock fitting for 25 years,


----------

